# LKE - Lake Resources



## springhill (17 July 2012)

I have no idea what the hell these guys have been doing for the last 5 years.
They have spent it fooling around in Pakistan.
Drilling a few holes, raising a bit of money, drilling a few holes, raising a bit of money. Ad nauseum.

Check through their quarterlies and you will find very little else.

I can see why no thread has been started previously. There is nothing to tell. Not worth any more of my time.


----------



## greggles (5 November 2018)

Lake Resources bouncing back in the last couple of trading sessions. 

On Friday the company announced that drilling is progressing at its 100% owned Cauchari Lithium Brine Project with two drill rigs on site advancing a four-hole 1500 metre program. Diamond drilling is underway on the first hole and is currently at about 110 metres of a targeted 400 metres depth.

This morning LKE went into a trading halt pending an announcement by the company in relation to updated exploration activity.

Watching this one closely.


----------



## greggles (3 June 2019)

Lake Resources going for a run Friday and today following Friday's announcement that high fluid flows of conductive brines under pressure have been intercepted in the diamond drill hole at Lake's 100% owned Cauchari Lithium Brine Project in Argentina.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 December 2019)

G'day Al,
I have been watching Lake since May this year. Made some profit off and on their rise.
Got caught out after buying around .084 and dumping at .064, ouch.
2/3 of my current stock purchased at .042 (around 2 months ago) with the other third at .031 about a fortnight ago. A recent SPP was at 0.032 by my dodgy memory.
The support hasn't been there since the SPP and slowly but surely, weak hands sellers dumped. As you might when the SP was around .040 at the time... buggers.
However, there seems to be a shift in attitudes yesterday and whilst the support is still shaky, the resistance above .030 has dissipated.
Looking forward/ hoping to seeing it get past the current resistance at .030 and then some! 
Just need the bargain hunters to find it now!  Any takers?
Cheers.
F.Rock


----------



## greggles (9 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> G'day Al,
> I have been watching Lake since May this year. Made some profit off and on their rise.
> Got caught out after buying around .084 and dumping at .064, ouch.
> 2/3 of my current stock purchased at .042 (around 2 months ago) with the other third at .031 about a fortnight ago. A recent SPP was at 0.032 by my dodgy memory.
> ...





Big move today following news that battery grade lithium carbonate with 99.9% purity has been produced with very low impurities from LKE's Kachi Lithium Brine Project using Lilac Solutions' disruptive technology in California.

It's all starting to sound pretty positive for LKE. I reckon the bottom is now in for this one. Currently up 51.5% to 5c on huge volume of almost 30 million shares.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 January 2020)

Yep, the insiders started buying up about a week ago or so I noticed.... check a chart if you don't believe me.
For me it was a case of twice bitten, thrice shy.
F.Rock


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 March 2020)

Lake to be reinstated to the ASX today.

No idea how it will price; the company has onshore VIC interests, and might benefit as Andrews lifted the morotorium for onshore conventional drilling this week (not fracking)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-03...re-gas-exploration-but-bans-fracking/12063196


----------



## frugal.rock (30 April 2020)

Might be a good day for holders with the PFS announcement this morning.
Some good looking conservative figures. Am hoping that this sorts out the SP stability as things progress. In any case, Lake is in a nice position with this "compelling" PFS, and set for the future.
The conservative sales figures of $11k p/t. are quite low considering average recent prices are $13 to 15 p/t. USD. Hopefully demand stays strong for a while before other lithium producers come online. 
Not sure how long to expect..a year at least? Maybe 3?
Holding, bought in last Friday and Tuesday.
Announcement highlights below.

"30 April 2020  
COMPELLING PRE-FEASIBILITY STUDY FOR LAKE’S KACHI PROJECT
• Compelling Pre-Feasibility Study (PFS) results for Lake’s Kachi Lithium Brine to produce  
sustainable, high purity, low impurity lithium carbonate to attract premium pricing to meet  
growing demand from battery makers.
• Long-life, low cost operation with annual production target of 25,500 tonnes of battery grade  
lithium carbonate by direct extraction using efficient Lilac Solutions technology, based on the
Indicated Resource of 1.0 million tonnes LCE1 at 290 mg/L lithium (22% of current total resource).
• Unlevered post-tax NPV8 of US$748 million (A$1,180m) and IRR of 22%; with EBITDA of US$155
million (A$245m) in first full year of production, using forecast of US$11,000/t Li2CO3 CIF Asia.
• High margin project with EBITDA margin (operating margin) of 62%, using forecast prices.  
• Competitive capital cost (capex) estimate of US$544 million including contingency, and  
operating cost (opex) of US$4178/tonne Li2CO3.
• Next steps involve delivering product samples from the pilot plant to potential off-takers,  
targeting lower up-front costs, and further resource development to extend project life.  
Financing and off-take discussions continue."
F.Rock


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 May 2020)

going to nominate LKE for June tipping competition, though it's already up 10% in the last few days.

The company says it is







> "firmly focused on delivering multiple high purity lithium carbonate samples from the 40,000 litres of Kachi brines being processed by Lilac. The results are central to the next round of discussions with downstream EV and battery makers and financiers ...."



Lilac has shut down due to Covid but likely to restart analysis next week.

An analyst recently highlighted Kachi’s 







> “significant and sustainable competitive advantages” including its ability to produce a 99.9% lithium carbonate battery-grade product with low impurities, based on a sustainable process....



which may help in it having a bit of a run

_(Don't Hold)_


----------



## frugal.rock (28 May 2020)

Still holding.
My target, $0.15 before calendar year's end.  


F.Rock


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> going to nominate LKE for June tipping competition, though it's already up 10% in the last few days.
> 
> The company says it is
> Lilac has shut down due to Covid but likely to restart analysis next week.
> ...




I am a bit worried about the leadership team with this company.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 May 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Still holding.
> My target, $0.15 before calendar year's end.
> 
> 
> F.Rock




Be cautious, Nick Lindsay is a non-executive director of this company and is also the CEO of Valor resources. Lindsay has run Valor into the ground and burnt many shareholders.

Perhaps I could be wrong on this occasion, but it is too big a red flag for me to touch.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 May 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> I am a bit worried about the leadership team with this company.



I give them a month (starting Monday)


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I give them a month (starting Monday)




Valor was a disaster of great magnitude. There is no way I could buy into any entity that Lindsay is a director of. Perhaps he is a nice guy, but his track record as a director is very loud. Maybe Lindsay will turn Valor around, but the odds are surely against him.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 May 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Still holding.
> My target, $0.15 before calendar year's end.
> 
> 
> F.Rock




You need build a black book (tangible or mental) of all the failed and/or dangerous mining directors. Rohan Williams from Dacian Gold is another director; I wouldn't touch any entity that he is involved in. I was lucky to dodge the Dacian Gold disaster and make money from it.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I give them a month (starting Monday)



A month or a year to suck in all the poor bastards and then burn them, like they did with Valor .

I could be wrong though


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I give them a month (starting Monday)



Perhaps I am being a bit harsh Dona: but when you go to a mechanic, accountant or doctor, and people tell you that the mechanic destroyed my car, or the accountant messed up my business, or that the doctor nearly killed me; why would you proceed with taking your car to the mechanic, getting the accountant to do your tax returns, or seeing the doctor with your medical problem.

Same goes with mining directors. They are mining professionals and if they are bad at their job, then don't hire them by buying the stock.

That is a part of my investing philosophy. After being burnt before


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 May 2020)

N


Chronos-Plutus said:


> Perhaps I am being a bit harsh Dona: but when you go to a mechanic, accountant or doctor, and people tell you that the mechanic destroyed my car, or the accountant messed up my business, or that the doctor nearly killed me; why would you proceed with taking your car to the mechanic, getting the accountant to do you tax returns, or seeing the doctor with your medical problem.
> 
> Same goes with mining directors. They are mining professionals and if they are bad at their job, then don't hire them by buying the stock.
> 
> That is a part of my investing philosophy. After being burnt before



 where I'm coming from, it's less complex than that. It's my tip in the competition; I have no skin in the game and no desire to put my hard earned into it.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> N
> where I'm coming from, it's less complex than that. It's my tip in the competition; I have no skin in the game and no desire to put my hard earned into it.




Well it is too late for you to change the stock anyway. I hope you win, but I sort of feel sorry for those invested, not knowing the track record of the directors.

I believe in a meritocracy, but unfortunately we live in a world of conmen it seems.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> N
> where I'm coming from, it's less complex than that. It's my tip in the competition; I have no skin in the game and no desire to put my hard earned into it.




You would be better to give it to charity, in my opinion; looking at Lindsay's track record.


----------



## mullokintyre (4 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> N
> where I'm coming from, it's less complex than that. It's my tip in the competition; I have no skin in the game and no desire to put my hard earned into it.



Well I have put my hard earned into it, not once, not twice, but three times since late December. 
More than happy with picking up 10 or 15% gains for trades, and more than happy with the holding that I currently have.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 July 2020)

mullokintyre said:


> Well I have put my hard earned into it, not once, not twice, but three times since late December.
> More than happy with picking up 10 or 15% gains for trades, and more than happy with the holding that I currently have.



the company is delivering on its plans. And that is a huge plus for a minnow.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the company is delivering on its plans. And that is a huge plus for a minnow.



Current opinions on this one Dona?
Am still holding. Only a small parcel.
(I let a downramper affect my opinion on Magnis.... could have been a quad bagger had I not...)
Will ignore emotional opinions and stick to sound TA and FA, filter the noise.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Current opinions on this one Dona?
> (I let a *downramper* affect my opinion on Magnis.... could have been a quad bagger had I not...)
> Will ignore emotional opinions and stick to sound TA and FA, filter the noise.



Interesting to have the thread to see a ramdumper having very specific reiterations in the last few months, too. Useful if there was information. The Magnis chumps were Abbott & Costello; up they popped whenever there was action.

No, i won't chase LKO. No specific reason, but it has no singular claim to uniqueness. Argentina is a marginally better country risk than Oblivia. And small M/C of the company works against it.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 September 2020)

I dumped out of Lake a little while ago.

Concerns regarding Directors and certain connections made with/ from the failed CLI (Croplogic) fiasco have scared me off forever.

This is purely my opinion and not a recommendation of kind and it is noted past performance is not an indicator of future performance.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2020)

what gives, here?


----------



## over9k (21 September 2020)

Without an announcement... Someone on the inside that knows something?


----------



## mullokintyre (21 September 2020)

Pretty sure they will have to visit the headmasters office.


----------



## peter2 (21 September 2020)

While they're in the "naughty" corner they'll be counting their day trading and insider profits.


----------



## Nico112 (21 September 2020)

I’m sure it’s just battery day comming up, as far as I know they should benefit from it


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> While they're in the "naughty" corner they'll be counting their day trading and insider profits.



Lake is off my trade-ables list and will never be re-approved to be on it again.


----------



## greggles (18 January 2021)

Another bullish lithium stock moving up fast. 

They just commenced the DFS for their Kachi Lithium Brine Project in Argentina. However, an improving lithium price looks to be the main driver for the recent increase in LKE's share price.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2021)

webinar featuring LKE this Friday:









						Welcome! You are invited to join a webinar: Weekly Share Cafe Webinar - Micro/Small  Cap "Hidden Gems". After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the webinar.
					

This Free webinar will give viewers the opportunity to hear from, and engage with, a range of ASX listed micro/small cap "hidden gems".   A key note presentation will be provided by Andrew Smith: Head of Smaller Companies and Microcaps, Perennial Value Management.  Confirmed company presenters...




					us02web.zoom.us
				



Confirmed company presenters include:
- Rob Longley: MD & CEO, Ardiden Limited (ASX: ADV) 
- Steve Promnitz: *Managing Director, Lake Resources *(ASX: LKE)
- Dr James Garner: CEO, Kazia Therapeutics Limited (ASX: KZA)


----------



## ShareCafe (27 January 2021)

Lake Resource continues to see incredible support via its US OTC Listing with the share price rising over 100% in the last two days. We discuss the road forward with CEO Steven Promnitz  $LKE


----------



## satanoperca (27 January 2021)

Every now and then, you get a trade that can change your life, well in this case, it wasn't mine, but a great friend, who bought 2M shares 2 weeks ago, everything he had + a little bit more.
I hope for him this thing keeps going.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 January 2021)

LKE just raised $20.6m from overseas institutional investors _at a 12 per cent premium _to its 10 day volume weighted average share price (VWAP). Lake’s flagship Kachi lithium brine project now fully funded through to the construction phase in 2022, it says.

“_This transaction places the company in its strongest financial position ever,” _managing director Steve Promnitz says_. “Lake will hold in excess of A$25 million following this placement and anticipates a further $6m to be added by July as existing options convert.”_


----------



## basilio (27 January 2021)

satanoperca said:


> Every now and then, you get a trade that can change your life, well in this case, it wasn't mine, but a great friend, who bought 2M shares 2 weeks ago, everything he had + a little bit more.
> I hope for him this thing keeps going.




Congratulations to your friend.  Always a  fantastic buzz to make such a killing. 
Sincerely hope he considers taking a lot of the profits off the table while there are still plenty of new punters chasing.

Good luck!!


----------



## mullokintyre (19 May 2021)

LKE been languishing since the last post, down to 20.5 at its most recent low.
The problems in Argentina, both economic and political, won't be helping the sovereign risk aspect.
I have decided to bail with a loss.
Argentina , another example of a reasonably wealthy country with a reasonable standard of living turned into a basket case by left wing marxist socialists.
Mick


----------



## greggles (21 June 2021)

LKE up 13.11% today, defying the overall negative market trend. Results from the Kachi Drill Program must be due soon, so the recent share price gains may be in anticipation of that. The LKE share price has doubled since 13 May. 

Company is cashed up ($24 million at end of March) and is moving projects ahead with the onsite demo plant and DFS due later this year.


----------



## greggles (11 August 2021)

Lake Resources has received a strong Expression of Interest from UK Export Finance, the Export Credit Agency of the United Kingdom, to support approximately 70% of the total finance required for Lake's Kachi Lithium Project.

The finance would be able to support expanded production to 50,000 tpa of high purity lithium carbonate equivalent and would come at a lower cost than traditional debt financing. However, there is no binding commitment as yet and any financing would be subject to standard project finance terms and a comprehensive due diligence process.

Still, it's good news for LKE as it demonstrates that the Kachi Lithium Project looks viable to third party financiers, there's just a few more boxes to tick such as the DFS and environmental assessment.

LKE share price holding up well today.


----------



## robbysixx (25 October 2021)

bump on this please for more info 

just started in the market, and this is the first share i purchased , hope it goes well but alot of the comments dont seem to good?


----------



## mullokintyre (25 October 2021)

Well , most us us have reasons for investing in a particular stock, though not always good reasons.
So what was your reasoning behind buying LKE as your first foray?
Mick


----------



## robbysixx (25 October 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Well , most us us have reasons for investing in a particular stock, though not always good reasons.
> So what was your reasoning behind buying LKE as your first foray?
> Mick



i was looking into lithium shares and came across this
thought it'd be a good one
what lithium companies would you buy into ?









						Lithium play Lake Resources secures strategic investor for Kachi
					

Listed $570 million Lithium explorer Lake Resources has signed on the dotted line with lithium processor Lilac Solutions, which is backed by heavyweights and will tip in $50 million in future development projects.




					www.afr.com


----------



## mullokintyre (25 October 2021)

robbysixx said:


> i was looking into lithium shares and came across this
> thought it'd be a good one
> what lithium companies would you buy into ?



None at the moment.
Most of the money has been made and lost in Lithium.
There is always the chance that something else will pop up and replace Lithium.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (5 November 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> None at the moment.
> Most of the money has been made and lost in Lithium.
> There is always the chance that something else will pop up and replace Lithium.
> Mick



Well, I got that completely wrong!
LKE powering on.
According to some analysts, it has a very good chance of getting into the ASX300 in the next rebalancing.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2021)

Do all lithium stocks look like this? Really missed the boat on some of these things.


----------



## mullokintyre (9 November 2021)

robbysixx said:


> bump on this please for more info
> 
> just started in the market, and this is the first share i purchased , hope it goes well but alot of the comments dont seem to good?



well, you should be pretty happy with your first purchase!.
Mick


----------



## robbysixx (9 November 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> well, you should be pretty happy with your first purchase!.
> Mick



thanks mate


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 December 2021)

I have always found that "The Good Just Get Gooder" and in particular
those in the  Lithium  sector nowadays
I have hoisted my beloved LKE for the 2022


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 December 2021)

My Apologies!!!
I posted the wrong chart last night


----------



## mullokintyre (19 January 2022)

LKE has doubled its planned annual production from 25k tonnes to 50kTonnes due to increased interest from potential customers for offtake agreements.
I guess its good for the stock, though it will obviously add to the funding costs to get the  facility past DFS stage.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (24 February 2022)

LKE in trouble with the headmaster.
Voluntary suspension until it sorts out "technical" issues in relation to failing to lodge a cleansing statement within the proscribed period.
So why do the shareholders have to pay the high salaries for compliance officers when they still screw it up?
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (3 March 2022)

LKE announced  that the pilot plant built and tested in USA is being dismantled and shipped on site to Katchi in Argentina.
Another step in the process I guess.
Back over a buck, let's hope it stays over that magical dollar.
Mick


----------



## noirua (5 March 2022)

Lake Resources - Lake Resources
					






					lakeresources.com.au
				







__





						Projects - Lake Resources
					






					lakeresources.com.au


----------



## greggles (11 March 2022)

LKE added to the S&P/ASX 300 Index effective March 22, 2022. Up over 8% to $1.30 so far today, continuing a great run over the last month. A lot of positive sentiment surrounding LKE at the moment. Wish I'd gotten into this around 20c 10 months ago.


----------



## mullokintyre (11 March 2022)

I am out at 1.27.
Good profit, most of mine were bought between 23 and 37 this time last year.
Not sure what will push it to the next levels, so out I go.
Been a great run.
Mick


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 March 2022)

I'm Holding on tight
I first got in @ 0.08 cents and have averaged up to 0.27cents
I also loaded up on the LKEOC options which I got FREE  (averaged  up to 0.24.)
I aim to exercise most of them before June 15 /2022
or Sell a some Options to help with the huge costs

This smells like a another change of leadership  in the Lithium Boom

I might even win the ASF yearly 2022 Competition


----------



## frugal.rock (11 March 2022)

I remember trading this around the 2.5 cent mark late 2019... 🤐
Liontown around the 9 cent mark mid 2019... I need to put a time capsule lock on my bottom draw. 😅


----------



## Captain_Chaza (18 March 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I have always found that "The Good Just Get Gooder" and in particular
> those in the  Lithium  sector nowadays
> I have hoisted my beloved LKE for the 2022



I could not find my last posts on LKE a few days ago

Such is life , I guess

I post this chart to see if this VOLUME SPIKE today  is a Buy or a Selling signal


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 March 2022)

Crikey!
I am still holding on tightly
What a ride!

I feel that  FOMO is taking over now

Looks like I will hold this one FOR EVER!
I'll place the contact notes in the bottom drawer with all my losses

It should look good when I am Gone, I hope

Off to my next adventure on the Global Exchanges


----------



## mullokintyre (4 April 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Crikey!
> I am still holding on tightly
> What a ride!
> 
> ...



Hang in there Chaza.
This stock you could have picked up for low 20's in May last year.
Less than a year later its  sitting at 2.39
I may have sold out a little early! (again).
Mick


----------



## Captain_Chaza (21 June 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Crikey!
> I am still holding on tightly
> What a ride!
> 
> ...



*WTF Happened?*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 June 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> *Wot Happened?*



Looks like its been having a tough time since announcing
_Lake appoints Citi and J.P. Morgan as Joint Coordinators for Proposed Debt Finance of the Kachi Lithium Project _

Big licks going through and a drop from $1.65 to close at 97c in just 3 days. Ouch. Guess the numbers might stack up for the project but not for investors?


----------



## Austwide (21 June 2022)

Managing Director Steve Promnitz resigned and sold 10.2 million share this afternoon @1.29
The sudden drop to may have scared some holders in to selling.

Maybe it confirms Lithium has ran its race??


----------



## waterbottle (21 June 2022)

Lithium is pulling back for a number reasons.

The biggest purchasers are China, who have been in perpetual lockdown. The green revolution is being delayed as politicians wake up to the reality that fossil fuels will still be required in the interim. Interest rate hikes & recession fears mean that people are dumping high risk/growth stocks.


----------



## KevinBB (23 June 2022)

What a great article about Lake Resources, its paid-for self promotion, and subsequent share price fall in today's Financial Review (online edition).

Headline:
Lithium play tanks 50pc in comical entry into ASX 200​
KH


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 June 2022)

My pick for stock tipping for July. LKE was smashed over the last few weeks, seems from the managing director given a push from the board. He went off and sold all of his shares which caused some fear and a bit of selling. After the crash we may get a bounce as there are many true believers still pushing the stock. As a company there does seem some doubts of the technology to be used to extract lithium, and they are trying to get a trial plant up and running at the moment.

Iggy


----------



## dyna (28 June 2022)

KevinBB said:


> What a great article about Lake Resources, its paid-for self promotion, and subsequent share price fall in today's Financial Review (online edition).



For anyone who can't access the rest of the article:

In the lead-up to the ASX 200 index inclusion date , 45 million Lake Resources shares were sold short. Insto's accumulating shares , now made them available to hedge funds for shorting , such was the huge demand. ( Interestingly , the fee to borrow the shares costs about 20 % p.a. )
One hedge fund shorted the shares purely because the company was big -noting itself on Twitter !
Retail investors and superannuation funds ( oops ! ) got shafted.


----------



## greggles (11 July 2022)

J Capital Research going after LKE today.







We all know that J Capital Research are activist short sellers looking to make a buck out of overinflated, pumped up companies, but like all agenda driven information it offers an alternate perspective that balances that of the company, which tries to put as positive a spin as it can on any information it releases.

Expect the LKE share price to tank tomorrow, especially if it is a red day on US markets.


----------



## waterbottle (11 July 2022)

Sharks are circling the lithium producers


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 July 2022)

greggles said:


> J Capital Research going after LKE today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*I call this an "INFLUENCER" Licenced to "MILK the MARKET" 

Legal and Only Self Interested

Talk about "PUMP and DUMP"
 this is   "DUMP and PUMP"*


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2022)

In TH to craft a response to the J Capital news. I wonder if this one ends in the court like with VUL...


----------



## bk1 (12 July 2022)

waterbottle said:


> the lithium producers




This one is not even a producer yet, and the technology is not proven at scale, or more importantly, at cost.

Not held.


----------



## greggles (12 July 2022)

It's interesting that the discussion at various other online venues seems to be about the credibility and ulterior motives of J Capital. What about the content of the report? Do they have legitimate points? Do they argue their case well? Isn't that the bottom line?


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2022)

greggles said:


> It's interesting that the discussion at various other online venues seems to be about the credibility and ulterior motives of J Capital. What about the content of the report? Do they have legitimate points? Do they argue their case well? Isn't that the bottom line?




Yeah, that was the issue with their critique of VUL a while ago too. Going short something and then putting out a scathing report that may or may not be truth leaves them open. If this plays out the same way, LKE take them to court and they end up with a settlement. Or, perhaps a court case ensures the technology that they're going to use for extracting lithium (same at VULs) is tested and proved to actually works on scale.


----------



## bk1 (12 July 2022)

greggles said:


> It's interesting that the discussion at various other online venues seems to be about the credibility and ulterior motives of J Capital




LKE is a crowd favourite? And there will be some true believers as well. Trapped sellers from the near $2.50 high ?
Currently 8.5% of stock is shorted, more than EML.....


----------



## Captain_Chaza (12 July 2022)

TOP SHORTED STOCKS​
FLTFLIGHT CENTRE TRAVEL ORDINARY15.91%NANNANOSONICS LIMITED ORDINARY12.51%BETBETMAKERS TECH GROUP ORDINARY11.90%SQ2BLOCK CDI 1:1 NYSE10.11%RRLREGIS RESOURCES ORDINARY8.92%PNVPOLYNOVO LIMITED ORDINARY8.85%LKELAKE RESOURCES ORDINARY8.54%EMLEML PAYMENTS LTD ORDINARY8.09%KGNKOGAN.COM LTD ORDINARY7.97%MSBMESOBLAST LIMITED ORDINARY7.88%CXOCORE LITHIUM ORDINARY7.78%WEBWEBJET LIMITED ORDINARY7.44%ZIPZIP CO LTD.. ORDINARY7.28%INGINGHAMS GROUP ORDINARY7.10%OBLOMNI BRIDGEWAY LTD ORD US PROHIBITED6.84%SBMST BARBARA LIMITED ORDINARY6.80%PDNPALADIN ENERGY LTD ORDINARY6.78%IELIDP EDUCATION LTD ORDINARY6.77%CCXCITY CHIC COLLECTIVE ORDINARY6.69%CUVCLINUVEL PHARMACEUT. ORDINARY6.60%
Data: 06/07/2022
MORE SHORTED STOCKS...

CURRENT TOP 5​
Data source: © Australian Securities & Investments Commission. Reproduced with permission.

Short selling is a technique used to profit from a fall in the price of a stock. It is a method where you sell first, and buy later - if the price of the stock drops then you are selling for a higher price than you are buying resulting in a profit. Even if you do not participate in short selling yourself, knowing which ASX stocks are being shorted by others can provide some useful insights into the opinions of the market.

This site provides data on stocks that are being shorted on the ASX. This data is sourced from ASIC, and is the aggregate short positions for each stock. The higher the percentage, the more of that stock is shorted. It is important to note that ASIC releases this information with a delay of 4 trading days (T+4), and the data on this site is updated accordingly. This site should not be considered investment advice, nor is the information guaranteed to be accurate. Please read our notes on data and our disclaimer.
On this site we have a list of the top 100 shorted stocks, some information on which stocks are having the greatest changes in activity on their short positions, and some interesting graphs on stock shorting covering the wider market and some key sectors. Also you can search for a particular stock using its stock code from the search box in the upper right corner of this page.
Additionally we aim to provide some interesting charts and stats on individual stocks that are not freely available elsewhere. The first example of this are the new year-on-year seasonality charts available from the stock stats page.
WEEKLY MOVERS​
IGB2.17%2.17CYM2.52%1.96COE0.80%1.45LKE8.54%1.42NCK2.31%1.27
Data: 28/06/2022-06/07/2022
MORE MOVERS...
NOTICES​


----------



## Sean K (14 July 2022)

Lake's response to the J Cap thing hasn't been liked by the market, off 15% or so. Chart looks shocking.

Reading their description of the Lilac DLE process has left me scratching my head a bit. If they need to ship a demonstration plant from California to Argentina, that means it's not proven on the material they have to access as yet to me. Still does sound like it's a developing technology.


----------



## greggles (14 July 2022)

Sean K said:


> Lake's response to the J Cap thing hasn't been liked by the market, of 15% or so. Chart looks shocking.




The bottom line is I don't think Lake's reply has managed to dispel the doubts that J Capital's report has put in the mind's of investors and would-be investors.

No mention of litigation either, so presumably J Capital's report didn't contain any false statements of fact.


----------



## Sean K (14 July 2022)

greggles said:


> The bottom line is I don't think Lake's reply has managed to dispel the doubts that J Capital's report has put in the mind's of investors and would-be investors.
> 
> No mention of litigation either, so presumably J Capital's report didn't contain any false statements of fact.




There've done a lot of work in trying to describe the technology, but for us mere mortal punters you almost have to trust their word that it'll work. But, just because the chemical techniques have worked in water and uranium sectors doesn't mean it'll translate directly to lithium does it? They're really banging on about the ESG aspects to using this method...


*On the Lilac Solutions proprietary ion exchange technology:*

Lake believes DLE will become the primary method of lithium extraction because it is the only practical way to ramp up lithium supply sustainably and in a way that conforms to increasing ESG scrutiny on lithium projects. The chemical techniques employed are already well-established in the water industry and direct extraction by ion exchange is also widely used in the uranium sector.

However, in the lithium industry not all DLE processes are the same. This is why Lake has taken the time to identify the process that is not only most efficient but also delivers a product that represents the most socially and environmentally sustainable approach to lithium extraction through ion exchange DLE and brine managed reinjection.


----------



## greggles (14 July 2022)

J Capital have already made some money on this short. I wonder whether they will issue a further response in reply to Lake's announcement today. Surely they wouldn't let this go unanswered? I imagine they would want to have the last word.


----------



## bk1 (14 July 2022)

Sean K said:


> But, just because the chemical techniques have worked in water and uranium sectors doesn't mean it'll translate directly to lithium does it?




Exactly, and at what unit cost?
And because it has not been proven at scale there can hardly be any firm off take arrangements which LKE now seem to acknowledge.


greggles said:


> J Capital have already made some money on this short.



Not much left to short, it fell from the heights of $2.50 all on its own until now.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 July 2022)

My pick for stock tipping for August.  Wild ride last month after an attack from J Capital, hopefully a bottom is in and we move up from here. Still some questions on the process which hopefully we will get some positive announcements on this month. 

Iggy


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2022)

Iggy_Pop said:


> My pick for stock tipping for August.  Wild ride last month after an attack from J Capital, hopefully a bottom is in and we move up from here. Still some questions on the process which hopefully we will get some positive announcements on this month.



market seems to be behind the story, again  (good call, iggy)


----------



## totem (18 August 2022)

Am wondering about upside of Lake Resources. There are a number of releases due this half year
new CEO and executives
Pilot plant progressing
release of assay results for three other associated sites 
increase of resource at present pilot site 
release of Defined feasability study
release on finance package
release on offtake suppliers 
given this scenario and the weakness technicially the released will derisk value and head towards $2 quickly and then up to $3+ longer term as production doubles again. So from my prespective it is all positive. Has anyone got any other information in regard to Lake Resources ?


----------



## Austwide (19 August 2022)

My thoughts on LKE (I maybe wrong) 

It is very popular among the younger social media group. So it moves up fast and down quicker due to its many followers.
It spent a lot of money on self promotion.
Its process has not been proven to work yet.

I may be tempted to trade it, but until the pilot plant is proven, not a hold.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (25 August 2022)

Good recovery this month and good choice for the stock tipping comp. As mentioned by totem, there are a number of reasons for more upside -


> new CEO and executives
> Pilot plant progressing
> release of assay results for three other associated sites
> increase of resource at present pilot site
> ...




But still a few issues around the pilot plant, time will tell, and my pick again for September

Iggy


----------



## noirua (7 October 2022)

Lake Resources (ASX:LKE) inks offtake and investment deal with WMC Energy
					

Lithium company Lake Resources (ASX:LKE) has flagged a potential offtake and investment deal with energy supply specialist WMC Energy.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Lithium company Lake Resources (LKE) has flagged a potential offtake and investment deal with energy supply specialist WMC Energy.

Lake today said it had signed a conditional framework agreement with WMC for the offtake of up to 25,000 tonnes per annum of battery-grade lithium from Lake’s flagship Kachi project in Argentina.


----------



## noirua (7 October 2022)

Vonex (ASX:VN8) to acquire OntheNet for $9.6m
					

Vonex (ASX:VN8) is set to acquire 100 per cent of the shares in telecommunications business OntheNet for $9.6 million.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Vonex (VN8) is set to acquire 100 per cent of the shares in telecommunications business OntheNet for $9.6 million.

The acquisition price comprises $7.7 million in cash payable on the completion of the deal and $1.9 million worth of escrowed shares.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (31 October 2022)

My pick again for the November stock tipping comp. Annual report came out last week with a number of milestones lie ahead for Lake in fiscal 2022, including first production from the demonstration plant at Kachi, the successful completion of the DFS, an Environmental and Social Impact Assessment (ESIA) and the delivery of our first ever Sustainability Report.

The demonstration plant is the key item to resolve and would give the share price a bounce. 

Iggy


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 November 2022)

Iggy_Pop said:


> ... first production from the demonstration plant at Kachi, the successful completion of the DFS, an Environmental and Social Impact Assessment (ESIA) and the delivery of our first ever Sustainability Report.
> 
> The demonstration plant is the key item to resolve and would give the share price a bounce.



and here it comes?

_Lake Resources has advised that a contract amendment has been signed to resolve its dispute with Lilac Solutions, allowing the teams to reset their relationship and focus on delivery of the Kachi project.

Lake and Lilac agreed to an amended timeline, which both companies are confident can be achieved. Lake will maintain its buy back rights if Lilac does not meet agreed testing criteria in a "timely manner".

Both parties continue work at the Kachi demonstration plant, with performance in line with expectations._


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 November 2022)

My pick for the stock tipping again. With the contract issues with Lilac Solutions now sorted out, the share price should settle and rise from here, though does seem to be some negativity toward the lithium sector at the moment.  Time will tell.


Iggy


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2022)

Iggy_Pop said:


> does seem to be some negativity toward the lithium sector at the moment.  Time will tell.
> 
> 
> Iggy




Yeah, that's the problem at the moment. Rumors or reports with no facts say that China is reducing and or cancelling orders or something like that. I think it's short term static. But, if EV sales really do fall off a cliff due to a global recession, Li stocks could be under pressure.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (2 January 2023)

My pick for January stock tipping and CY 23 stock tipping. LKE has been going well but more recently some concerns on the pilot plant have not been resolved. With a correction in lithium stocks recently, the share price has struggled, but hoping for a bounce.

Iggy


----------

